# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn en steken in borstbeen

## ronmascha

wie heeft er ervaring met dit probleem ?

Elke keer steken die van boven naar je maag lijden?

----------


## Sefi

Ja, heb er wel ervaring mee, maar er kunnen verschillende oorzaken voor zijn.
Hoe lang heb je er al last van?
Doet je borstbeen ook zeer als je er op drukt?
Verergert de pijn als je diep inademt?
Worden de steken opgewekt door bepaalde bewegingen?
Lijdt je soms aan hyperventilatie?
Heb je ook hoge rugpijn, tussen schouderbladen en/of ribben?

Als je je zorgen maakt en als het blijft aanhouden dan gewoon even langs de huisarts.

----------


## ronmascha

Hallo sefi,

fijn voor je snelle reactie.

Heb er sinds een week of 2 last van, en heb er niet altijd last van. het is een pijn die je moeilijk kan omschrijven vindt ik en ik heb er last van gewoon als ik zit of lig... ik heb geen last van hyperventilatie, maar ben net wel geopereerd tussen mijn schouderbladen
( 19-8 ) misschien dat het daar van komt??
Misschien is de huisarts een goed idee als de pijn aanhoudt.

----------


## Sefi

Als ik pijn op mijn borst heb dan komt dat van mijn bovenrug vandaan.
Je ribben lopen namelijk ook helemaal van achter naar voren, dus als er op je rug een spier zit vervelend te doen, dan kun je dat aan de voorkant ook voelen. Het kan inderdaad gemene pijn zijn.
En het lijkt me inderdaad wel dat het te maken heeft met het feit dat je pas geopereerd bent. Zijn er soms wervels vast gezet? Dat is meestal een bron van (stralings)pijn.

----------

